# Help? Betta Laying on Bottom of Bowl all Day!



## KatPhish9 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey guys, 
Vinny has been doing really well and even made 2 bubble nests so far. Every thing was going fine until two days ago. He has been doing nothing but hanging out at the back of his bowl on the bottom by his rocks. IDK whats wrong with him. Is he sick? Should I change the water again? I just changed it three days ago but I could change it again. Any advice?

Thanks


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

What's your water temp?


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

do u use conditioner? whats the temp? are there any other symptoms? What do you feed him?Do his fins look ripped? Does he have discoloration? More info?


----------



## KatPhish9 (Jan 11, 2009)

water temp is usually 75 or 76. He has no ripped fins that i can see or discoloration. i feed him two different betta pellets. one for breakfast and one for dinner. and yeah every time i change the water i use conditioner. idk what happened he was really happy and active until now and i cant think of anything different i have done. oh well i took out the bamboo that was in his tank cause it was dying but i washed the tank when I took it out.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

ok, I am not quite sure what he has, but you might want to follow these steps for a few weeks:
~ Clean his bowl 50% in between changes.
~ put a pinch of aquarium salt in his bowl every time you change the water
~Make sure to keep his water Very clean
~ You may want to try giving him some frosen bloodworms occasionally. (You don't have to) My betta always seems more refresshed after one!
~Hope for the best! Tell me if you see any other sighns of sickness such as greay patches, flacking of scales, rubbing against rocks, etc. I think that Your betta might have swimbladder disease, but I am not positive, it might be something else. It might be early signs of Finrot which is very easily treated if caught early enough. Also, If his immune system is low, it is a good idea to remoove sharp objects from his bowl because if his fins are ripped he is more suseptible to infection, or parasites. I hope that I helped. Personal message me if you have any urgent questions, if not just write them in this thread! I hope your betta gets better!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It seems like I read something about bamboo not being good for bettas but I don't remember why. Maybe now that the bamboo is gone, Vinny will perk up. I hope so.


----------

